# Repainting Die Cast vehicles?



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I checked the archives but surprisingly did not find much on what's required to repaint a die cast vehicle.

I did find this posting doing an online search and it seems helpful. But I wanted to check here assuming modelers have done some die cast repainting and may have some specific tips.


Thanks to the information provided from another posting, there is this neat 1951 Pennzoil tanker truck that I'd like to repaint. However I'm not exactly sure where to start. I'd like to get rid of the lettering and markings and go for a subdued drab color. For best results would the existing paint have to be stripped?

Could anyone give some tips on what is needed to repaint a die cast vehicle that comes factory painted? What materials will I need, and what should I do to prevent flaking, especially if this vehicle will be outdoors?


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Matt,I have over 60 die cast cars and trucks on my layout and most have been repainted. I use the 3M greeny scratch pad as mentioned in the post. Take the vehicle apart as mentioned and sand down to a smooth finish. The pads will remove the lettering and give a flat finish to the vehicle.I only prime if I go thru the paint to the die cast part itself as I fell the paint itself is baked on the car. Then paint with the old rattle can using light coats.Never had any real problems in 8 or 9 years.If the paint fades in a few years just use some auto polish on them,good as new.
Fred


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Matt,
Here are a couple of things I have done in the past, don't know if they will be of much help but will offer them up anyway.

The first picture is of the "twin" '37 Ford's. By twins I mean that the black truck started life as the twin to the red and yellow tanker. I did a little scratch addition for the bed and basically repainted with a rattle can of Krylon semi flat black.
I don't remember if I bothered to remove the Shell sign from the door or just paint over it, either way if you look close you can see the ghost of the sign still on the door. The chrome was soaked off the plastic and re-painted with a nickle color.
To remove a sign like on the door sometimes you can soak it off with various agents or wipe it off with lacquer thinner. Sometimes you have to sand it off, prime and repaint. 
*http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclass/R.W.Marty/trucks10001.jpg*
(Image exceeds 800 pixel width & file size to large (i.e. 1067679 bytes), changed to link SteveC mod)[/i] 


This '34 Ford was a COSTCO special a few years ago. Nine bucks each, so I bought two, turned one into a rail truck and did this with the other one. The original color was all gray with lots of "hot rod" chrome plating. Again I just got rid of the chrome, did a little detail work, and repainted using Krylon semi flat black in a rattle can.

*http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclass/R.W.Marty/trucks20001.jpg*
_(Image exceeds 800 pixel width & file size to large (i.e. 1052561 bytes), changed to link SteveC mod)_ 

A few points to keep in mind when repainting/painting over anything.

Always test the new paint over the original paint in a hidden location and let it cure for several days before proceeding.

Always wash and clean the item to be painted and don't handle it with bare hands until finished.

Always allow the paint to cure not just dry (usually several days) before moving to the next coat or masking. 
If you can still smell paint with a close sniff, it's not cured.

If masking, go to a "race car hobby shop" and get the masking tape they use. Don't use the stuff from the paint/hardware store.

Always use Krylon if you can get the correct color. 

Always warm the paint by soaking the can in the hottest tap water you can get for 15 minutes before spraying.

Always have your parts mounted on holders of some kind so that you can turn them as you spray.

There are lots more but my brain is running down.

Good luck with your project, that is one cool truck.
Rick Marty


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Good advice, Thanks

I like using Krylon, so that's a plus. Now to pick a color or colors


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Update.

Got the truck, and decided to strip the paint. Beautiful truck and paint job, but Pennzoil just didn't fit in with our layout. I'm repainting this truck into Texaco colors and lettering. Several die cast Texaco trucks are offered out there, but not too many in 1:24 and 1:25. And none currently in this 1951 Ford style.


Read up online and found that Aircraft Paint Remover would work well. And boy did it. Simply apply the stripper (goop like texture) with a paint brush to the model. Let it sit for a few minutes. Then wash it off. This stuff worked great. Now I'm down to bare metal.

Can't strip the paint on the plastic parts, but the spray paint should cover them well.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 
Glad to hear you're planning on painting the plastic parts. I leave my stuff out all year long and the chrome plated plastic soon turns to plain plastic. I've started to just spray Krylon clear over the paint, in the hope of preventing that in the future. The other problem I have is with the tires splitting. I may just make some out of Magic Sculpt in the future.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting...

I got a cute little Model T delivery truck with the intent of painting it. I've hesitated 'cause I kindof like it as it is.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Been a while since I posted the original question.

But I took a photo of the truck that has had all of the paint stripped off of the metal parts. Should be ready for a repainting this weekend:


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Did some painting this weekend. We're trying to simulate the general paint scheme on this later model prototype:












Below is our model truck after painting.

I'm going to have to go over the door window area with a brush as the masking didn't work out perfectly. 






















Big difference from the original paint job:


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

looking good Matt


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

The Texaco truck is pretty much done now, although it still needs a final few coats of clear gloss to protect the decals. Here's what it looks like now with decals by Stan Cedarleaf:

Sorry for the picture quality. I wanted to take these outdoors in some nice sun. But wouldn't ya know it's raining in Southern California.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I did this 56 Chrysler, I got two of them so wanted a different paint job. Took it apart, painted the roof and red sides. Did the interior also, it was just
molded in beige plastic. Now I may get one of your trucks and make a new Texaco truck for my station, have an old 1/32nd one right now. Repainted it last year.
May do some repaints on my faded ones and som re-chroming with the metal duct tape.


----------

